

Ask NH: Where do you host (outside of the US)? - andrewmcgrath

I'm founder of a website monitoring company, in the process of adding several new "dumb" nodes around the world. We're looking to expand, however finding affordable and reliable hosting providers is still difficult (However much easier than a few years ago)<p>Can anyone recommend hosting providers in any of these locations?<p>* India<p>* Russia<p>* Mexico<p>* Canada (May have something lined up here but we're still looking anyway)<p>* Greenland<p>* Iceland<p>* South Africa<p>* France<p>* Ukraine<p>* Germany<p>* Sweden<p>* Indonesia<p>Today we're in these locations:<p>* Sydney Australia (Exigent)<p>* Texas, USA (Rackspace)<p>* Virginia, USA (AWS)<p>* California, USA (AWS)<p>* Oregon, USA (AWS)<p>* Tokyo, Japan (AWS)<p>* Singapore (AWS)<p>* Sao Paulo, Brazil (AWS)<p>* Ireland (AWS)<p>* London, UK (Linode)<p>* Amsterdam, Netherlands (Joyent)<p>There are plenty more we're interested in, but these are our key spots.
======
anthony_barker
For Canada everyone is in 151 Front st toronto

You have lots of options

dacomtech.com is run by a friend of mine - and I am sure they could work
something out for you. They are located there.

